# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  راهنمایی فوری در مورد انتخاب رشته آزاد (سوابق تحصیلی)

## رهی

سلام دوستان طبق گفته یکی از مشاورام فردی مثل من که ریاضی خونده فقط حق داره بدون کنکور آزاد رو رشته ریاضی بزنه!!!!! 

آیا چنین چیزی درسته؟؟؟ 

یا مثل سال های قبل من می تونم با دادن پول چندین ثبت نام هم 20 تا ریاضی و هم 20 تا تجربی و هم 20 تا مثلا هنر و زبان و .... انتخاب کنم؟ 

خواهش می کنم راهنماییم کنید که من حق شرکت در چند گروه رو دارم؟ 


*سوال اصلی : یعنی بدون کنکور آزاد می تونم در تمامی گروه ها (ریاضی، تجربی، هنر، زبان، انسانی) همزمان ثبت نام کنم؟*

----------


## rezamh

سلام.من میخواستم رشته های گروه انسانی رو ثبت نام کنم آزاد بدون آزمون ولی متاسفانه تجربی رو اشتباها انتخاب کردم و امکان ویرایش هم نبود.خواستم دوباره کارت بگیرم و انسانی هارو بزنم که الان دو روزه هرچی تلاش میکنم اخطار میده ودیگه نمیشه.فکر میکنم فقط یک بار و دریک گروه میشه انتخاب رشته بدون آزمون دانشگاه آزاد رو انجام داد.ولی در این مورد که مثلا دیپلم یه رشته دیگه رو دارید و بخواین رشته های یه گروه دیگه رو انتخاب کنید فکر نکنم موردی داشته باشه.چندتا از دوستای خودم دیپلم تجربی داشتن پارسال رشته های مثل حسابداری و مدیریت یا مهندسی هارو انتخاب کردن.موفق باشید

----------

